# Knee pain (running)- Need advice



## moonlit (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi

I would like to know if anyone of you have chondromalacia(knee pain)I love running and well I overdid it at the end of January 2008.Ever since I havent been running.My orthopedic gave me MSM, Glycosamine and Chondroitin tablets.I started taking them since march.. I am doing well now - No knee pain.

However I want to get back to gyming & running.I still have this weird noise in my left knee (like a click after i bend it beyond 90 degrees) its been 8 months and im sure thats long enough for the knee to heal.. can someone advice?

thanks
Moonlit


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 8, 2008)

Definitly go back to your doctor and get it checked out. It should be okay if you warm up for a bit longer!


----------



## moonlit (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks will do that


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 10, 2008)

8 months is a long time to heal, but the knee is such a delicate area that is always moving that it can take a year to heal minimum depending on how severe your injury was.

Running on pavement definately applies a ton of pressure on your knee's.  So when you get back into running make sure you buy a great pair of shoes (get fitted at a shoe runners shop), and i would stick to running on a softer surfaces like grass and stay away from threadmills for a while and find low impact exersize machines like those step climbers, atleast until you are sure you are 100% well.  OH make sure to stretch!!


----------

